# Diy Coil Jig



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Anyone care to have a bash at making one of these. Looks absolutely awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (6/3/14)

Here are a few pics from EFC that a member there made. Going to try make one tomorrow.


----------



## Andre (6/3/14)

Awesome, go for it!


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Gona make myself one as wel. So simple and awesome!


----------



## Hein510 (7/3/14)

That's awesome! Very easy to wrap and unwrap!

I was looking at another kinda jig, but this one looks a lot easier! 

Here the one I was looking at.


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

I recon a simple wire coat hanger should do the trick?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> That's awesome! Very easy to wrap and unwrap!
> 
> I was looking at another kinda jig, but this one looks a lot easier! Here the one I was looking at.


I have one very similar to that. Guy on ECF made them, but has stopped since. Was a bit expensive (around R300 with shipping), but works a marvel, has 2 different sized mandrels. Have an extra one, maybe put it up for auction on this forum.


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

You can does it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I have one very similar to that. Guy on ECF made them, but has stopped since. Was a bit expensive (around R300 with shipping), but works a marvel, has 2 different sized mandrels. Have an extra one, maybe put it up for auction on this forum.


I will certainly bid on that!


----------



## shabbar (7/3/14)

@Matthee is it the dark zero coil jig ?


----------



## Derick (7/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> That's awesome! Very easy to wrap and unwrap!
> 
> I was looking at another kinda jig, but this one looks a lot easier!
> 
> ...


I have one of these and they work pretty cool - only thing I would change is to make the clamp screw (to clamp your wire) a thumb screw or perhaps a strong spring loaded clamp , hate fiddling with little screws, my big fingers cramp up when I have to work with screws that small

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

shabbar said:


> @Matthee is it the dark zero coil jig ?


Yes, that is the Darkzero jig.


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Gona make myself one as wel. So simple and awesome!



make me also one please


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Maybe Afri-ville should start making jigs to fund the AT project? @Matthee if you can send me the dimensions I will get quotes to laser cut the stainless steel (I assume it's 304 stainless or is it aluminium?)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

johanct said:


> Maybe Afri-ville should start making jigs to fund the AT project? @Matthee if you can send me the dimensions I will get quotes to laser cut the stainless steel (I assume it's 304 stainless or is it aluminium?)


It was milled from aluminium and tumbled. The mandrels are stainless steel. Will do the dimensions later.


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Matthee said:


> It was milled from aluminium and tumbled. The mandrels are stainless steel. Will do the dimensions later.



Thanks @Matthee


----------



## andro (7/3/14)

I really want o start making my own coil but i never done it and look quite difficult


----------



## RawRam_cpt (7/3/14)

> Have an extra one, maybe put it up for auction on this forum



@Matthee That's so silly! Juuuuuuust sell it to me... I'll pay R301


----------



## ET (7/3/14)

coil making is pretty easy. getting the coil in the right place is the tricky part


----------



## Riaz (7/3/14)

andro said:


> I really want o start making my own coil but i never done it and look quite difficult



@andro everyone feels this way at first, but once you get your first coil glowing, it just gets easier from there


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

Ok made one out of a wire coat hanger. This works like da bomb for noob coilers like me. See coil wick thread for progress update


----------



## Andre (7/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> View attachment 1790
> 
> 
> Ok made one out of a wire coat hanger. This works like da bomb for noob coilers like me. See coil wick thread for progress update


Do you know what the ID is more or less? Presume you hook it onto the Carling tin to turn, birthday boy?


----------



## vaalboy (7/3/14)

Approx 1.6mm I think. The zamalek tin might have got in the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> @Matthee That's so silly! Juuuuuuust sell it to me... I'll pay R301



@RawRam_cpt just head over to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/darkzero-coil-jig-auction-for-afriville.1169/#post-22178


----------



## Hein510 (7/3/14)

I was thinking of making the wire one which you can change the part where the coils wraps on so you can fit different id drill bits!


----------



## johan (7/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> I was thinking of making the wire one which you can change the part where the coils wraps on so you can fit different id drill bits!



You can do exactly the same with the one on auction - Afriville will do one similar with the following "mandrel" sizes: 1mm, 1.5mm, 2mm & 2.5mm


----------



## Hein510 (10/3/14)

Ok work in progress, still need to drill a hole and fit the screw so I can change bit sizes and put some washers and a butterfly on the screw at the top to grip the kanthal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

Mine reminds me of that french line man. 

????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Mine reminds me of that french line man.
> View attachment 1871
> ????


La linea ? I loved that. I might still have some episodes on vhs 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> La linea ? I loved that. I might still have some episodes on vhs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yes, thats it!


----------



## CraftyZA (10/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Mine reminds me of that french line man.
> View attachment 1871
> ????


La linea!!!
Bought a dvd about 2 years ago.
Not as cool now as it was in the 80 's


----------



## mbera (13/3/14)

Used a piece of 2mm steel wire wire insulation red from 1.5 wire and blue from 2.5 wire + a 3mm screw with nuts + glue






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

mbera said:


> Used a piece of 2mm steel wire wire insulation red from 1.5 wire and blue from 2.5 wire + a 3mm screw with nuts + glue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very creative.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mbera (13/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee I try and thanks to everyone here @ the forum information overload I luv it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/3/14)

its nice making your own toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Great coil "slinger" you made there @mbera !

Send from Android device using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

